# New 55 gallon corner tank... Need advice!!



## cubancorso (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, I had an African Cichlid tank as a teenager but never did this much research in to them then. I'm a new member to CF although I have been researching and reading a lot the last couple of months. I'm currently in the process of cycling my new 55 gallon corner tank and have a couple of questions that I would like to get everyone's opinion on. First is I'm not sure whether to go with an all male tank, or to go with a two or three species tank with harems?? Second is I would like to stock my tank with some haps, mbuna, and peacocks but I'm not sure which ones to go with due to temperament and size of tank. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Corner tanks typically aren't good for most Malawi cichlids since there isn't a lot of floor space territory to claim. To better help you with stocking we need the dimensions of the tank (LxWxH).


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

A good place to start looking for stocking ideas is in the "cookie cutter" section of the forum found here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/quick_reference_list.php . The cookie cutters are there to help give you an idea of what to stock in various size tanks, they can be customized but do that with input from forum members as this will help you be more successful with your stocking.

Once you look them over you might have some ideas as to what fish you would interested in that would work in your tank size. And like amcvettec said, you need to now the dimensions of your tank so that you can find the right mix of fish for it. After you narrow down the type of tank and fish you might like to have it is a good idea to post up your choices in the proper forum section (i.e. Lake Malawi, Lake Tanganyika, Lake Victoria).

Good luck with your hunt and I hope you find the right cichlids for you to restart your hobby and really enjoy them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Dimensions are essential. If you look at the cookie cutters, match the length of your tank (length of 1 of the back 2 sides, not across the widest points at the front) to the length of the tank in the cookie cutter.


----------



## cubancorso (Aug 29, 2013)

First of all guys thank you for your help... The demensions are 38in x 27in x 22in.. I will look in the cookie cutter section to determine what will work best for me. :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

With those dimensions I would do a small Lake Tanganyika setup/community.

For mbuna I would go with a single, milder species that has colorful males and females. Pseudotropheus saulosi fits the bill.

Haps, I feel are too large for your tank. A single species of peacock could work, but you'd only have 1 colorful fish.

Just my opinions, though. No expert here.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> With those dimensions I would do a small Lake Tanganyika setup/community.
> 
> For mbuna I would go with a single, milder species that has colorful males and females. Pseudotropheus saulosi fits the bill.
> 
> ...


No Expert!!!, I disagree


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I agree with walzon, iggy you fiqured out the roberts cichlid in the 135 gallon post in central americans. Never doubt your knowledge.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You guys are crazy!  I learn something everyday pretty much I'm on here. Let me refer you to my first post on here. Note the date:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=245459
I just repeat stuff over and over, from other/older posts on here...

Now back to the OPs questions....


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

My first cichlid tank was this size when I was a naive beginner. Just not enough surface area for any Malawi cichlids really. Maybe a single group of yellow labs or a single group of peacocks like someone mentioned.


----------



## cubancorso (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks again everyone I will most likely go with a single group of Pseudotropheus saulosi like Iggy suggested... In the meantime I will start looking for 90+ gallon tank so I can work on a all male tank like I wanted... I'm sure my wife will be thrilled to here that I'm looking for another tank, larger than the one we have :lol: !! Lol!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thrilled as in 'wtf' I'm guessing.... Haha!

Why put an ugly glass table with pictures on it when you can slap a perfectly good tank there?


----------



## cubancorso (Aug 29, 2013)

Exactly Iggy!! LMAO!! Already put the corner tank on craigslist!!


----------

